
Michigan makes strides in keeping entrepreneurs on ‘Third Coast' - rmason
https://www.crainsdetroit.com/voices-michael-lee/michigan-makes-strides-keeping-entrepreneurs-third-coast#disqus_thread
======
bernierocks
Duo security isn't really in Detroit. They are in Ann Arbor, which is much
different.

Ann Arbor is home to the University of Michigan and many talented engineers
that graduate there.

